# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Interpretacja wyników TSH

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 

Prosze o interpretację wyniku z TSH. Mam 37 lat, nie mam nadwagi, ale ostatnio przytyłam 5 kg w tydzień  :Frown:  odżywiam się zdrowo i regularnie a mimo to waga idzie w górę. 
TSH 3-cia generacja 2.545                       mU/L       Norma  0,35  5,50
FT 3                       3.09                         pg/ml                  2,3  4,2
FT 4                       1.18                         ng/dl                   0.89 1.76

Z góry dziękuje za pomoc.

----------

